# The Borstal, Scotland - January 2018



## Brewtal (Feb 18, 2018)

Visited with HiddenScotsman for a long overdue catch up and explore. We reckon its been a good 10-12 years since we last saw each other! Not much has changed, we still like knocking about in places we are not supposed to be in, but now we have cameras! 

Full credit to HiddenScotsman for this find. I don't know the history because I have forgotten the name so can't look it up! 













































































There were lots of empty rooms like this, but I only snapped one as they were all pretty much the same:




Thanks for looking!


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Feb 18, 2018)

Nice set of images. However just one point - I would be very careful about showing case and incident references, photographs etc, in a report on this place. I know 2005 is a long time ago, but just because it states one room has been cleared, does not mean stuff was not missed. Back when I was working; a long disused solicitor's store room in a building that was slowly being run down and closed (prior to demolition), was ransacked by the local youth. Unfortunately a couple or so documents got into the wrong hands and this caused quite a rumpus and embarrassment to families that had long gone 'straight'. One cannot be too careful.


----------



## Brewtal (Feb 18, 2018)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> Nice set of images. However just one point - I would be very careful about showing case and incident references, photographs etc, in a report on this place. I know 2005 is a long time ago, but just because it states one room has been cleared, does not mean stuff was not missed. Back when I was working; a long disused solicitor's store room in a building that was slowly being run down and closed (prior to demolition), was ransacked by the local youth. Unfortunately a couple or so documents got into the wrong hands and this caused quite a rumpus and embarrassment to families that had long gone 'straight'. One cannot be too careful.



I have removed the one with the name, that wasn't supposed to get posted! I have left out quite a few pics. The photographs are from a video they were producing. Think that is still too much? Cheers for the nudge, trying to get all my reports up before I get booted out my flat so that was a result of me posting in a hurry!


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Feb 18, 2018)

Thanks for positive reply and taking my comment as it was meant to be taken. The pictures are OK and sorry for your 'flat' problems!


----------



## Lormack (Feb 18, 2018)

Full credit to me not hidden Scotsman &#55357;&#56449;&#55356;&#57339;&#55357;&#56834; great pics though. Jaggy jumpers &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## smiler (Feb 18, 2018)

Not seen the inside of a Borstal for a few years, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## UrbandonedTeam (Feb 18, 2018)

Nice pics and report in general! Love seeing abandoned places in the snow. What exactly is this place? - I was guessing some sort of science school then I saw the police thing?


----------



## krela (Feb 18, 2018)

There's still a bunch of pics with full names, would you mind removing or blurring them please? =/

Really interesting report though, thanks for posting it.


----------



## krela (Feb 18, 2018)

UrbandonedTeam said:


> Nice pics and report in general! Love seeing abandoned places in the snow. What exactly is this place? - I was guessing some sort of science school then I saw the police thing?



A borstal was basically a prison for young offenders. There's more to it than that but that's basically it.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Feb 18, 2018)

Nicely photographed. Looks a very sad place.


----------



## Brewtal (Feb 18, 2018)

krela said:


> There's still a bunch of pics with full names, would you mind removing or blurring them please? =/
> 
> Really interesting report though, thanks for posting it.



Ah fuck sorry mate, like I said to Dirus, posting in a hurry before I get turfed out my flat. I'll remove them sorry! I had about 10 more pics not to post and a few slipped the net. Will remove, don't have time to blur and re upload!


----------



## krela (Feb 18, 2018)

Brewtal said:


> Ah fuck sorry mate, like I said to Dirus, posting in a hurry before I get turfed out my flat. I'll remove them sorry! I had about 10 more pics not to post and a few slipped the net. Will remove, don't have time to blur and re upload!


No worries dude. Turfed out as in evicted??


----------



## Brewtal (Feb 18, 2018)

Done! I was just looking at the character names for the video or play they were doing, totally overlooked the sensitive info. Really sorry about that. Thanks for the second nudge today!


----------



## Brewtal (Feb 18, 2018)

krela said:


> No worries dude. Turfed out as in evicted??



Err... yeah pretty much. H fucked off with lover boy and has left me £1k outta pocket so cant pay my full rent. Landlord has been sound considering, but its a total fucking mess. All good, turns out she has bailiffs after her so my £1k seems like pocket change to her problems!


----------



## krela (Feb 18, 2018)

Shit I'm sorry to hear that dude. I hope you manage to sort something out.


----------



## Brewtal (Feb 18, 2018)

Lormack said:


> Full credit to me not hidden Scotsman ������ great pics though. Jaggy jumpers ��



Christ how many times do I need to edit this report haha! Ok fine, you told him about it. He showed me it. I got us in!


----------



## Brewtal (Feb 18, 2018)

krela said:


> Shit I'm sorry to hear that dude. I hope you manage to sort something out.



It will be fine mate, but thanks. Cheap price to dodge a few nasty assed bullets in my opinion!


----------



## HiddenScotsman (Feb 20, 2018)

Aaaah The Jaggy Jumper Home. Apart from gypise i think me and Brewtals are the only explores to get in here


----------



## killie_steve (Feb 20, 2018)

Looks good mate, theres a few borstals round this neck of the woods.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Feb 20, 2018)

krela said:


> A borstal was basically a prison for young offenders. There's more to it than that but that's basically it.



The one local to my home town seemed to be staffed by some very enlightened people. I am ever grateful for failing my 'Eleven Plus', going to Secondary School housed in a brand new building with brilliant science teachers and science facilities; because at sixteen this allowed me to rethink what I wanted to do and take 'O' and 'A' level GCE's at the local Tech College and eventually a degree. On the first day of our 'A' level course we were joined by a tall lad, dressed in the best Borstal two piece, grey suit. He had found a very simple way of producing half crown coin blanks from Devarda's Alloy, which he used to empty the local fag machines - selling the fags for real money in the local pubs etc! The staff persuaded him not to open his own mint and he found a job locally when he was released from supervision and finished his studies. I get a feeling that level of help and guidance is not there for today's young offenders - probably wrong as it always takes 'two to tango', but one does wonder. As HJ says, very sad places if the young inmates are not being helped to stay out of trouble.


----------



## Rubex (Feb 21, 2018)

Nice set of photos Brewtal!


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Mar 19, 2018)

bbbbrrrrrr.....with only that thickness of snow you musta gone there in the summer Brewtal


----------



## Brewtal (Mar 19, 2018)

prettyvacant71 said:


> bbbbrrrrrr.....with only that thickness of snow you musta gone there in the summer Brewtal



Haha! Yeah I was running around topless swinging my t-shirt in the air rejoicing in the fact I was home, away from the horrible Mediterranean climate of the south!


----------

